# Original, 1917 Indian Powerplus Motorcycle



## 47jchiggins (Aug 5, 2020)

This is my 1917 Indian Powerplus, if anyone here is interested, let me know.
Thanks 
Todd








						1917 Indian  | eBay
					

It is the best preserved, original paint, pre 1920’s motorcycle that I have ever seen. Those machines were Olive Drab so having an original, Indian Red 17 that wasn’t sent overseas is truly a rare treasure.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## PJ Fitz (Aug 8, 2020)

Todd,

Just out of curiosity, what is a motorcycle like that worth?


----------

